# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الفيسبوك لا تزال تخطط لعرض الإعلانات في تطبيق WhatsApp

## mohamed73

منذ أن إستحوذت الفيسبوك على تطبيق WhatsApp، تساءل الكثيرون عن الكيفية  التي تخطط بها الفيسبوك لحصد الأموال من التطبيق المتاح للمستخدمين  مجانًا. بالنظر إلى المبلغ الذي دفعته الفيسبوك للحصول على WhatsApp، فلا  شك أنها تخطط لإستعادة قيمة إستثمارها في أحد الأيام. في العام الماضي،  كانت هناك خطط لعرض الإعلانات داخل التطبيق، ولكن في وقت سابق من هذا العام  قررت الفيسبوك التخلص من هذه الفكرة.
 ومع ذلك، وفقا لتقرير جديد من موقع The Information، فيبدو أن الفيسبوك  لم تستسلم تمامًا ولا تزال تخطط لعرض الإعلانات في WhatsApp. تم تأكيد ذلك  في بيان صادر إلى موقع Engadget أكد فيه متحدث بإسم الفيسبوك أن الإعلانات  لا تزال فرصة طويلة المدى تحاول WhatsApp إستكشافها.
 ويضيف التقرير أن أحد أسباب تخلي الفيسبوك عن خططها في وقت سابق من هذا  العام هو أنها أرادت تجنب إستعداء الهيئات التنظيمية. نظرًا لسمعة الفيسبوك  السيئة إلى حد ما فيما يتعلق بخصوصية المستخدمين، فقد تعرضت الشركة لتدقيق  شديد ولم تكن الإعلانات بالتأكيد ستساعدها في موقفها.
 كانت هناك أيضًا مخاوف داخلية بين المسؤولين التنفيذيين في الشركة الذين  كانوا قلقين من أن يؤدي عرض الإعلانات إلى حذف المستخدمين لحساباتهم.  الآن، يبقى أن نرى متى ستبدأ الفيسبوك بعرض الإعلانات في WhatsApp، ولكن  توقع أن تظهر هذه الإعلانات في نهاية المطاف على التطبيق في أحد الأيام. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

